# Lucid Dreaming > General Lucid Discussion > Lucid Dreaming News >  >  What Loughner meant by WILD in video - Arizona Daily Star (blog)

## Dream Guide Team

ABC News*What Loughner meant by WILD in video**Arizona Daily Star (blog)*"The film is called 'WILD' and just says '*Lucid Dream*' in it. WILD is a *lucid*-*dreaming* technique that stands for 'wake-induced *lucid dreaming*.' 'WILD' likely isn't about him being crazy or being in the desert or anything like that.Judge: Loughner Still Not Fit For TrialDaily Beast*all 252 news articles »*

----------

